# autotuned wolves



## Urbanwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.wimp.com/autotunedwolves/ 

Entertained me for a while


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2010)

Heh d'awwww wolves :3c


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

Worse than autotuned hyooomanz.

Would have been fine if more went into the actual music.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

I was rather dissapointed.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 19, 2010)

hot damn, thats my jam. :3


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 19, 2010)

I dont know what to say :I


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like some newage junk dipped in T-pain sauce. >.>


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sounds like some newage junk dipped in T-pain sauce. >.>



exactly. although you have to admit..its not the worst sounding thing . *cough*bieber,hannamontana,kidsbop*cough*


----------



## Conahh (Aug 20, 2010)

I could picture it in the backround of a rap song or even an Indian pop song.. otherwise I dont think it flies too well alone.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 21, 2010)

That was pretty awesome.

I don't get why everyone gets all uppity and butthurt about autotune. Yeah, it takes out the challenge of singing or whatever, but the people who use it arent like "GOD I'M AN AWESOME SINGER!!!" Auto-tuning has turned into somewhat of a genre on it's own. Like, its a tool they use. That'd be like a classical guitarist saying a shred played wasn't a real guitarist because they play through a giant amp with tons of effects and stuff.

Out of all the Auto-Tuners I know of, none of them claim to be awesome singers. I think Ke$ha knows the autotune saved her life/career. T-Pain, well, he can actually sing without an auto-tune, so it's whatever.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 21, 2010)

That was actually pretty interesting...  Definently sharing with my furry friends.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 21, 2010)

i actually loved it... everyone who didnt like it can go climb a tree.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 21, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> That was pretty awesome.
> 
> I don't get why everyone gets all uppity and butthurt about autotune. Yeah, it takes out the challenge of singing or whatever, but the people who use it arent like "GOD I'M AN AWESOME SINGER!!!" Auto-tuning has turned into somewhat of a genre on it's own. Like, its a tool they use. That'd be like a classical guitarist saying a shred played wasn't a real guitarist because they play through a giant amp with tons of effects and stuff.
> 
> Out of all the Auto-Tuners I know of, none of them claim to be awesome singers. I think Ke$ha knows the autotune saved her life/career. T-Pain, well, he can actually sing without an auto-tune, so it's whatever.



this is how i think of auto-tuned stuff. the people who made the video don't say "This is an awesome song. ITS THE BEST I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU THINK" Also sometimes auto-tuned voices/sounds do sound good.


----------



## Riv (Aug 21, 2010)

Meh... I think the howls sounded much better to begin with. Wolves make such a pure, beautiful, ringing note when they howl. Autotune is totally unnecessary when you can belt out a note like a wolf :3


My opinion on autotune can be summed up by the following:

First: "You got your generic keyboard music in my singing."

Second: "you got your generic singing in my keyboard music."

Both: "Two generic sounds that sound generic together!"


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 22, 2010)

fucking retarded
but hey
i guess they're no worse than the average pop singer


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 22, 2010)

you guys suck... id pick this shit over justin bieber anyday.. i hate that dude.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> you guys suck... id pick this shit over justin bieber anyday.. i hate that dude.


 
{THIS}

I hate beaver-boy as much as the next guy...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> you guys suck... id pick this shit over justin bieber anyday.. i hate that dude.


 
That's like saying that you'd rather eat a deer raisins over cow pies.

They're both still shit.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

You guys are treating this like it's a professionally recorded song with a huge cult following and thousands of fans. It's just some little project someone decided to autotune and share over the internet.

Nah, but it's still pretty cool.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

That's quite amusing.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> That's quite amusing.


 Indeed.


----------

